# Il minimo sindacale



## spleen (9 Marzo 2018)

La sera a cena la tv è sontonizzata su rai1, sul giochino condotto da  Frizzi, che non sarebbe nemmeno male se in modo massmediatico si  pensassero a definire parole e curiosità culturali.
Quello che mi perplime (da distrattissimo telespettatore a cena) è come  si facciano con apparente casualità ad accostare ed equiparare domande  ogettivamente difficili e specialistiche (per me).
es: -Anno di nascita di Vivaldi?   Ad altre che ogettivamente sono delle troiate galattiche- es: Se  definiamo l'estremità inferiore della terra polo sud, come definiremo  l'estremità superiore? :singleeye:

Ma non è nemmeno questo il problema, una trasmissione massmediatica si  capisce che è un contenitore nel quale: tutto tutto niente niente, come  dice il comico Albanese.:mrgreen:

La vera domanda è questa: come fanno concorrenti sedicenti laureati o  spesso laureandi, persone che si definiscono colte o che dovrebbero  esserlo, o che un minimo di cultura dovrebbero averla a toppare su  domande come:
-Quali animali si allevano nelle arnie?  (Rispondendo cavalli !!!)
O peggio ancora ad ignorare domande basilari di storia patria del tipo:
-Quando furono promulgate in Italia le leggi razziali - (Rispondendo 1968!!!!) 
-Quando fu firmato l'armistizio dall' Italia durante la seconda guerra mondiale? (Rispondendo 1971 !!!) 

Non venitemi a dire che a scuola non si studia la storia contemporanea,  certe cose dovrebbero essere note per semplice logica personale. Dare  risposte così per me significa essere sulla luna.

Montanelli diceva che siamo un popolo di contemporanei senza memoria del  passato, io credo che la cosa sia ben più grave, che si sia un popolo  sostanzialmente di pretenziosi empiristi della cultura, incapaci di  distinguere l'effimero dall' importante.

Quando Eco si spendeva sulla qualità dell'indirizzo e della formazione  penso si riferisse a questo, alla scala di valore delle informazioni che  dovrebbero indirizzare le persone alla comprensione della vita. La  sorta di distacco che leggo mi sembra una fuga dal reale per rifugiarsi  in un personalismo senza passato nè futuro.

Quale è per voi la soglia minima? Esiste un minimo sindacale di cultura da pretendere da tutti?


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Quale è per voi la soglia minima, esiste un minimo sindacale di cultura da pretendere da tutti?


Se tutti conoscessero quanto si dovrebbe apprendere nella scuola primaria, solo in quella, saremmo a cavallo: si parlerebbe e si scriverebbe in italiano, si saprebbero le nozioni base (e anche di più) di storia, geografia, logica etc. Ma il punto per me è che chi dice, sempre in quel gioco lì, che Hitler fu cancelliere nel 1979, ne RIDE. Ne ride, capisci. Così come altri che danno vivo Mussolini negli anni '60 etc. La gravità sta nella leggerezza con la quale si affronta l'ignoranza, il non rendersene conto.


----------



## Minerva (9 Marzo 2018)

quindi frizzi si è ripreso?
sono contents per lui e la sua famiglia


----------



## Brunetta (9 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Se tutti conoscessero quanto si dovrebbe apprendere nella scuola primaria, solo in quella, saremmo a cavallo: si parlerebbe e si scriverebbe in italiano, si saprebbero le nozioni base (e anche di più) di storia, geografia, logica etc. Ma il punto per me è che chi dice, sempre in quel gioco lì, che Hitler fu cancelliere nel 1979, ne RIDE. Ne ride, capisci. Così come altri che danno vivo Mussolini negli anni '60 etc. La gravità sta nella leggerezza con la quale si affronta l'ignoranza, il non rendersene conto.


Infatti la gravità è che si considerano cose fondamentali alla stregua di cose che si possono anche dimenticare.
È il setaccio culturale che non funziona.
Probabilmente è anche la scuola che dà per scontato che ciò che è stato fatto prima sia acquisito. E se è vero che chi sa fare le divisioni conosce le altre tre operazioni, non è vero che chi sa un argomento di storia, o meglio sa esporre quello che raccontano le pagine del libro di testo, sappia cosa significano gli eventi precedenti a cui si fa riferimento.
E quindi succede che “ho già il voto di Storia perché sono stato interrogato su Giolitti, posso non studiare il fascismo” e pure quello che si è detto in quella interrogazione era un esporre senza senso perché isolato dal prima e dal dopo e perciò facilmente dimenticabile.
Forse, vedendo quella trasmissione, in tanti ci rendiamo conto che ci sono studi che vanno potenziati.
Due ore alla settimana di educazione fisica sembrano poche e ogni bambino e ragazzo fa sport in orario extra scolastico, ma a nessuno sembrano poche 2 ore di storia.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (9 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti la gravità è che si considerano cose fondamentali alla stregua di cose che si possono anche dimenticare.
> È il setaccio culturale che non funziona.
> Probabilmente è anche la scuola che dà per scontato che ciò che è stato fatto prima sia acquisito. E se è vero che chi sa fare le divisioni conosce le altre tre operazioni, non è vero che chi sa un argomento di storia, o meglio sa esporre quello che raccontano le pagine del libro di testo, sappia cosa significano gli eventi precedenti a cui si fa riferimento.
> E quindi succede che “ho già il voto di Storia perché sono stato interrogato su Giolitti, posso non studiare il fascismo” e pure quello che si è detto in quella interrogazione era un esporre senza senso perché isolato dal prima e dal dopo e perciò facilmente dimenticabile.
> ...


Perfetto. 
Certe volte ho pensato, riferendomi alle mie lacune, che avrei tanto voluto un docente di storia, ad esempio, ma vale anche per altre discipline, che mi avesse fatto uno schemone dagli uomini primitivi in poi  a tutta parete  nel quale io potessi camminare con la mente per poter collocare ogni evento che studiavo nel preciso contesto in cui accadeva, avendo ben presenti il prima e il dopo, per capirne le origini e valutarne le conseguenze alla luce proprio degli eventi e dei personaggi analizzati :singleeye: 
Io sono anche perplessa sulla fusione di due discipline in una, geostoria. E' vero che tutto dev'essere collocato anche nello spazio, però forse, e dico forse, si finisce per striminzirle entrambe.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Certe volte ho pensato, riferendomi alle mie lacune, che avrei tanto voluto un docente di storia, ad esempio, ma vale anche per altre discipline, che mi avesse fatto uno schemone dagli uomini primitivi in poi  a tutta parete  nel quale io potessi camminare con la mente per poter collocare ogni evento che studiavo nel preciso contesto in cui accadeva, avendo ben presenti il prima e il dopo, per capirne le origini e valutarne le conseguenze alla luce proprio degli eventi e dei personaggi analizzati :singleeye:
> Io sono anche perplessa sulla fusione di due discipline in una, geostoria. E' vero che tutto dev'essere collocato anche nello spazio, però forse, e dico forse, si finisce per striminzirle entrambe.


Evidentemente gli eventi storici vanno collocati nello spazio, ma se le ore sono poche non si può che finire per trascurare le condizioni geografiche nel senso di risorse locali e possibilità di scambi materiali e culturali. Questo comporta l’idea che le diversità di sviluppo siano dipendenti dalle risorse delle popolazioni.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Perfetto.
> Certe volte ho pensato, riferendomi alle mie lacune, che avrei tanto voluto un docente di storia, ad esempio, ma vale anche per altre discipline, che mi avesse fatto uno schemone dagli uomini primitivi in poi  a tutta parete  nel quale io potessi camminare con la mente per poter collocare ogni evento che studiavo nel preciso contesto in cui accadeva, avendo ben presenti il prima e il dopo, per capirne le origini e valutarne le conseguenze alla luce proprio degli eventi e dei personaggi analizzati :singleeye:
> Io sono anche perplessa sulla fusione di due discipline in una, geostoria. E' vero che tutto dev'essere collocato anche nello spazio, però forse, e dico forse, si finisce per striminzirle entrambe.


La linea del tempo con gli eventi collocati in modo diacronico e sincronico è in quasi tutti i manuali, ma deve essere compresa. 
L’abolizione dello studio ricorsivo è stato un errore (voluto?) gravissimo.


----------



## Minerva (10 Marzo 2018)

geografia e storia queste sconosciute. come mai la scuola ha fato queste scelte nei programmi?


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> geografia e storia queste sconosciute. come mai la scuola ha fato queste scelte nei programmi?


La scuola? La politica ha fatto queste scelte.


----------



## ologramma (10 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La scuola? La politica ha fatto queste scelte.


il famoso sei politico :sonar: , 
non infierire lo so che io sono uno di quelli l'unica colpa mia era ed è stato l'italiano ma la storia e la geografia erano il mio forte


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

ologramma ha detto:


> il famoso sei politico :sonar: ,
> non infierire lo so che io sono uno di quelli l'unica colpa mia era ed è stato l'italiano ma la storia e la geografia erano il mio forte


Che cosa c’entra il sei politico?
Ma la storia l’hai imparata dal Silvio?


----------



## spleen (10 Marzo 2018)

Questa sera una concorrente non ha saputo dire chi fu il personaggio storico che nacque ad Ajaccio e morì a Sant'Elena. E' una laureanda, credo. La faccenda sembra ben più grave di come appare. 

A ben pensarci saranno i politici che ci vogliono ignoranti ma la colpa è nostra. Ben pochi tra i giovani ignorano chi sia Chiara Ferragni.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Questa sera una concorrente non ha saputo dire chi fu il personaggio storico che nacque ad Ajaccio e morì a Sant'Elena. E' una laureanda, credo. La faccenda sembra ben più grave di come appare.
> 
> A ben pensarci saranno i politici che ci vogliono ignoranti ma la colpa è nostra. Ben pochi tra i giovani ignorano chi sia Chiara Ferragni.


Infatti.
Si pensa proprio che la storia interessante sia solo quella recente e ci si ferma alle sintesi ripetute fino alla nausea da certi politici.
Ma i genitori come hanno vissuto? Cosa raccontano ai figli?

[video]https://video.repubblica.it/edizione/milano/piazza-fontana-sconosciuta-gli-universitari-non-superano-il-test-sulla-strage-del-12-dicembre-69/292015/292625[/video]

Non so perché non appaia l’anteprima.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Questa sera una concorrente non ha saputo dire chi fu il personaggio storico che nacque ad Ajaccio e morì a Sant'Elena. E' una laureanda, credo. La faccenda sembra ben più grave di come appare.
> 
> A ben pensarci saranno i politici che ci vogliono ignoranti ma la colpa è nostra. Ben pochi tra i giovani ignorano chi sia Chiara Ferragni.


Navigare nei social richiede una corazza protettiva contro gli obbrobri linguistici a tutti i livelli. Alla maggioranza degli "scrittori" non interessano nè le h nè gli accenti e la punteggiatura è una sconosciuta; ed è il "vestito" col quale ci si pone al mondo. Se non importa la forma, figuriamoci la sostanza! Pare che comunicare alla meno peggio sia l'unica cosa che conti: tutto veloce, puntato, accorciato; un pensiero più lungo di 4-5 righe richiede troppo tempo per essere letto e anche scritto, via.. Il livello medio di attenzione alla forma è bassissimo e secondo me è un indice preciso di quanto anche la sostanza, a meno che riguardi un problema specifico personale, sia priva d'importanza. Si è sdoganata l'idea che tutti possono accedere a qualsiasi carica senza averne i requisiti di base, vedi l'esempio della politica in parecchi casi e che la cultura in fondo sia un optional: tanto con chi parli di cosa? 

Personalmente non colpevolizzo la scuola più di tanto, si potrebbe fare di più e di meglio sicuramente, ma gli strumenti li offre e se non li si coglie puntando ad altro, sarà un problema della società e dell'individuo.

La mia estetista è una ragazza a dir poco bellissima, con la maturità classica. Punta parecchio sull'esteriorità tant'è che pur avendo una "base" fisica stupenda, mette in atto tutta una serie di altri accorgimenti tipo tatoo alle sopracciglia, ialuronico alle labbra etc che la rendono ancor più fata. Ma. Scrive su fb a cornice di una foto magnifica "vorrei che sarebbero etc etc". Ecco, se un po' delle energie spese per il fisico si usassero anche per soffermarsi su quello che si dice e si scrive, magari si diventerebbe persone più complete, e invece il trend è esattamente quello di investire tutto su ciò che si vede, non su quello che si è.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Navigare nei social richiede una corazza protettiva contro gli obbrobri linguistici a tutti i livelli. Alla maggioranza degli "scrittori" non interessano nè le h nè gli accenti e la punteggiatura è una sconosciuta; ed è il "vestito" col quale ci si pone al mondo. Se non importa la forma, figuriamoci la sostanza! Pare che comunicare alla meno peggio sia l'unica cosa che conti: tutto veloce, puntato, accorciato; un pensiero più lungo di 4-5 righe richiede troppo tempo per essere letto e anche scritto, via.. Il livello medio di attenzione alla forma è bassissimo e secondo me è un indice preciso di quanto anche la sostanza, a meno che riguardi un problema specifico personale, sia priva d'importanza. Si è sdoganata l'idea che tutti possono accedere a qualsiasi carica senza averne i requisiti di base, vedi l'esempio della politica in parecchi casi e che la cultura in fondo sia un optional: tanto con chi parli di cosa?
> 
> Personalmente non colpevolizzo la scuola più di tanto, si potrebbe fare di più e di meglio sicuramente, ma gli strumenti li offre e se non li si coglie puntando ad altro, sarà un problema della società e dell'individuo.
> 
> La mia estetista è una ragazza a dir poco bellissima, con la maturità classica. Punta parecchio sull'esteriorità tant'è che pur avendo una "base" fisica stupenda, mette in atto tutta una serie di altri accorgimenti tipo tatoo alle sopracciglia, ialuronico alle labbra etc che la rendono ancor più fata. Ma. Scrive su fb a cornice di una foto magnifica "vorrei che sarebbero etc etc". Ecco, se un po' delle energie spese per il fisico si usassero anche per soffermarsi su quello che si dice e si scrive, magari si diventerebbe persone più complete, e invece il trend è esattamente quello di investire tutto su ciò che si vede, non su quello che si è.


Quoto. A parte la forma mi rendo conto che comunque i contenuti languono sempre più. Ci stiamo trasformando in una società di creduloni.


----------



## spleen (11 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Si pensa proprio che la storia interessante sia solo quella recente e ci si ferma alle sintesi ripetute fino alla nausea da certi politici.
> Ma i genitori come hanno vissuto? Cosa raccontano ai figli?
> 
> ...


I miei nonni avevano vissuto la grande guerra, i miei genitori la seconda, mio fratello ricorda molto bene gli anni 60. La mia infanzia è stat costellata di racconti, ho cercato di fare altrettanto con i miei figli.
Ma di cosa parla la gente oggigiorno quando non guarda la televisione?


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> I miei nonni avevano vissuto la grande guerra, i miei genitori la seconda, mio fratello ricorda molto bene gli anni 60. La mia infanzia è stat costellata di racconti, ho cercato di fare altrettanto con i miei figli.
> Ma di cosa parla la gente oggigiorno quando non guarda la televisione?


È quello che mi domando!
Forse la distruzione della cultura popolare, di cui parlava Pasolini, ha portato le persone a svalutare se stesse, la propria esperienza, la propria visione della realtà.
Oppure i vissuti possono essere talmente diversi da aver fatto percepire (per riferirirmi al video) a un ragazzino pugliese del tutto irrilevante una bomba in una banca a Milano, come noi siamo abbastanza indifferenti a quanto avviene in India o Nuova Zelanda e, di conseguenza, non passargli per la testa di considerarlo un fatto parte della propria storia e quindi mai ne avrà parlato.


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Questa sera una concorrente non ha saputo dire chi fu il personaggio storico che nacque ad Ajaccio e morì a Sant'Elena. E' una laureanda, credo. La faccenda sembra ben più grave di come appare.
> 
> A ben pensarci saranno i politici che ci vogliono ignoranti ma la colpa è nostra. Ben pochi tra i giovani ignorano chi sia Chiara Ferragni.


chi controlla il passato, controlla il presente ed il futuro, diceva un tizio.

ridurre le ore e/o manipolare l'insegnamento della storia è funzionale a questo principio


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> I miei nonni avevano vissuto la grande guerra, i miei genitori la seconda, mio fratello ricorda molto bene gli anni 60. La mia infanzia è stat costellata di racconti, ho cercato di fare altrettanto con i miei figli.
> *Ma di cosa parla la gente oggigiorno quando non guarda la televisione?*


Noi abbiamo quasi smesso di uscire in compagnia; lo facciamo con poche persone scelte  con le quali condividiamo il piacere di discutere degli argomenti più disparati che non comprendano però, come accadeva con qualche gruppo, le news dell'isola dei famosi, di uomini e donne o del grande fratello vip. Ci capitava, in quelle occasioni, di guardarci in faccia durante il tragitto di ritorno e dirci che sarebbe stato molto meglio starcene a casa: magari ci saremmo visti un film e sicuramente i commenti tra di noi sarebbero stati più divertenti e costruttivi che ascoltare le gesta di persone che neanche sapevamo chi fossero.
Il punto è che spesso, quando non si parla di cazzate, si parla di sè, anche troppo, come se si fosse il centro del mondo perdendo la visione d'insieme del contesto. Non so, è un mondo difficile :mexican:


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (11 Marzo 2018)

perplesso ha detto:


> chi controlla il passato, controlla il presente ed il futuro, diceva un tizio.
> 
> ridurre le ore e/o manipolare l'insegnamento della storia è funzionale a questo principio


Te l'appoggio.


----------



## Foglia (12 Marzo 2018)

Ioeimiei100rossetti ha detto:


> Navigare nei social richiede una corazza protettiva contro gli obbrobri linguistici a tutti i livelli. Alla maggioranza degli "scrittori" non interessano nè le h nè gli accenti e la punteggiatura è una sconosciuta; ed è il "vestito" col quale ci si pone al mondo. Se non importa la forma, figuriamoci la sostanza! Pare che comunicare alla meno peggio sia l'unica cosa che conti: tutto veloce, puntato, accorciato; un pensiero più lungo di 4-5 righe richiede troppo tempo per essere letto e anche scritto, via.. Il livello medio di attenzione alla forma è bassissimo e secondo me è un indice preciso di quanto anche la sostanza, a meno che riguardi un problema specifico personale, sia priva d'importanza. Si è sdoganata l'idea che tutti possono accedere a qualsiasi carica senza averne i requisiti di base, vedi l'esempio della politica in parecchi casi e che la cultura in fondo sia un optional: tanto con chi parli di cosa?
> 
> Personalmente non colpevolizzo la scuola più di tanto, si potrebbe fare di più e di meglio sicuramente, ma gli strumenti li offre e se non li si coglie puntando ad altro, sarà un problema della società e dell'individuo.
> 
> La mia estetista è una ragazza a dir poco bellissima, con la maturità classica. Punta parecchio sull'esteriorità tant'è che pur avendo una "base" fisica stupenda, mette in atto tutta una serie di altri accorgimenti tipo tatoo alle sopracciglia, ialuronico alle labbra etc che la rendono ancor più fata. Ma. Scrive su fb a cornice di una foto magnifica "vorrei che sarebbero etc etc". Ecco, se un po' delle energie spese per il fisico si usassero anche per soffermarsi su quello che si dice e si scrive, magari si diventerebbe persone più complete, e invece il trend è esattamente quello di investire tutto su ciò che si vede, non su quello che si è.


C'è anche tanta invidia, a scuola.
Io mi sono diplomata in un liceo di livello, forse il più rinomato di Milano. Per dire che non era propriamente una scuolaccia. E mi ci ero volontariamente trasferita, reduce da tre anni in altra scuola da incubo . Eppure quelle carine erano invidiate ma stimate. Idem per i fighi. Quelle e quelli che studiavano parecchio erano (spesso) additati come i secchioni, quelli che non dovevano avere una  "vita propria", in definitiva degli sfigati.

Poi d'accordo. Qui si parla di minimo sindacale. Che probabilmente non comprende saper leggere il latino in metrica. Ad ogni buon conto, più avanti, ho dato anche ripetizioni di greco, latino e italiano, ad una ragazzetta della Milano (più che) bene. Quinta ginnasio, di ben altro liceo. E qui potrei aprire una parentesi sul sistema scolastico che consente una abissale disomogeneità della formazione. Per cui se "vuoi" la maturità classica, in ipotesi, la puoi comprare frequentando scuole  "addomesticate". Comunque: questa ragazza, in quinta ginnasio, POI PROMOSSA, non sapeva un verbo. Di italiano eh . Ora, e' vero che la responsabilità e' soprattutto dell'individuo, ma questa era una capra. Con in tasca la maturità classica  (dubito che nei tre anni successivi sia rinsavita). Scrivevo meglio io suppergiù dalla terza elementare, forse prima. E non sto esagerando.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> I miei nonni avevano vissuto la grande guerra, i miei genitori la seconda, mio fratello ricorda molto bene gli anni 60. La mia infanzia è stat costellata di racconti, ho cercato di fare altrettanto con i miei figli.
> Ma di cosa parla la gente oggigiorno quando non guarda la televisione?


scusate ma la "gente" non siamo noi?
a me pare che se desidero un confronto *intelligente *(perché secondo me è soprattutto questa la discriminante)di gente in giro pronta a soddisfarlo ne trovo .è  interessante l'interrogativo di base ma la mia sensazione è che si sia presa anche una piega leggermente spocchiosa .
poi ci sta che la scuola abbia una marea di lacune ma il divario con l'istruzione di un tempo è enorme, direi.


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusate ma la "gente" non siamo noi? a me pare che se desidero un confronto *intelligente *(perché secondo me è soprattutto questa la discriminante)di gente in giro pronta a soddisfarlo ne trovo .è  interessante l'interrogativo di base ma la mia sensazione è che si sia presa anche una piega leggermente spocchiosa . poi ci sta che la scuola abbia una marea di lacune ma il divario con l'istruzione di un tempo è enorme, direi.


 Ok, saremo anche spocchiosi ma l'interrogativo rimane. Di cosa si parla in famiglia generalmente? Non è che un tipo di formazione extrascolastica, famigliare, che una volta era invece patrimonio diffuso sia ultimamente venuto proprio a mancare?  Quanto alla scuola io trovo che proprio latitano i fondamentali, per cui una persona capisce subito il funzionamento di un nuovo telefonino, perchè gli interessa, mentre ignora completamente che Mussolini è morto nel 45. perchè la cosa non interessa, a casa non ha mai parlato di queste cose con i suoi genitori e poi che sarà mai....  Così poi (ad esempio) ci si ritrova a discutere magari con persone che del fascismo non sanno praticamente nulla, come uno che conosco che infarcisce di coglionate contro gli ebrei FB dove leggono anche i suoi figli ed i loro amici, (giusto a proposito del ruolo educativo dei famigliari). Il problema è l'elitarismo di chi sapendo (o avendo) si ritiene di essere un gradino sopra e pensa che questo non sia un problema o che pensa che la piega che stanno culturalmente prendendo le cose non lo riguardi.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> C'è anche tanta invidia, a scuola.
> Io mi sono diplomata in un liceo di livello, forse il più rinomato di Milano. Per dire che non era propriamente una scuolaccia. E mi ci ero volontariamente trasferita, reduce da tre anni in altra scuola da incubo . Eppure quelle carine erano invidiate ma stimate. Idem per i fighi. Quelle e quelli che studiavano parecchio erano (spesso) additati come i secchioni, quelli che non dovevano avere una  "vita propria", in definitiva degli sfigati.
> 
> Poi d'accordo. Qui si parla di minimo sindacale. Che probabilmente non comprende saper leggere il latino in metrica. Ad ogni buon conto, più avanti, ho dato anche ripetizioni di greco, latino e italiano, ad una ragazzetta della Milano (più che) bene. Quinta ginnasio, di ben altro liceo. E qui potrei aprire una parentesi sul sistema scolastico che consente una abissale disomogeneità della formazione. Per cui se "vuoi" la maturità classica, in ipotesi, la puoi comprare frequentando scuole  "addomesticate". Comunque: questa ragazza, in quinta ginnasio, POI PROMOSSA, non sapeva un verbo. Di italiano eh . Ora, e' vero che la responsabilità e' soprattutto dell'individuo, ma questa era una capra. Con in tasca la maturità classica  (dubito che nei tre anni successivi sia rinsavita). Scrivevo meglio io suppergiù dalla terza elementare, forse prima. E non sto esagerando.


Non fare la pariniana :rotfl::carneval:

Credo che Antonio Di Pietro sia la prova che una persona intelligente, con irrimediabili carenze in italiano dovute alle origini e alle scuole dell’obbligo nel suo paese, possa laurearsi e avere una brillante carriera con una padronanza della lingua approssimativa.
Ma il minimo sindacale dovrebbe essere sapere le date della scansione storica: caduta dell’impero romano, scoperta dell’America, Rivoluzione Francese, Unità di Italia, Guerre Mondiali, Rivoluzione russa, Repubblica Italiana e saper collocare alcuni eventi prima o dopo quelle date.
Per la lingua italiana la concordanza e l’uso del congiuntivo presente e magari  la consecutio.


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fare la pariniana :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> Credo che Antonio Di Pietro sia la prova che una persona intelligente, con irrimediabili carenze in italiano dovute alle origini e alle scuole dell’obbligo nel suo paese, possa laurearsi e avere una brillante carriera con una padronanza della lingua approssimativa.
> Ma il minimo sindacale dovrebbe essere sapere le date della scansione storica: caduta dell’impero romano, scoperta dell’America, Rivoluzione Francese, Unità di Italia, Guerre Mondiali, Rivoluzione russa, Repubblica Italiana e saper collocare alcuni eventi prima o dopo quelle date.
> *Per la lingua italiana la concordanza e l’uso del congiuntivo presente e magari  la consecutio.*


Anch'io sbaglio qualche congiuntivo, che devo fare?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ok, saremo anche spocchiosi ma l'interrogativo rimane. Di cosa si parla in famiglia generalmente? Non è che un tipo di formazione extrascolastica, famigliare, che una volta era invece patrimonio diffuso sia ultimamente venuto proprio a mancare?  Quanto alla scuola io trovo che proprio latitano i fondamentali, per cui una persona capisce subito il funzionamento di un nuovo telefonino, perchè gli interessa, mentre ignora completamente che Mussolini è morto nel 45. perchè la cosa non interessa, a casa non ha mai parlato di queste cose con i suoi genitori e poi che sarà mai....  Così poi (ad esempio) ci si ritrova a discutere magari con persone che del fascismo non sanno praticamente nulla, come uno che conosco che infarcisce di coglionate contro gli ebrei FB dove leggono anche i suoi figli ed i loro amici, (giusto a proposito del ruolo educativo dei famigliari). Il problema è l'elitarismo di chi sapendo (o avendo) si ritiene di essere un gradino sopra e pensa che questo non sia un problema o che pensa che la piega che stanno culturalmente prendendo le cose non lo riguardi.


Ma non è che si può andare a correggere chi non sa, avendone potenzialmente i mezzi, o fare lezioni.
Non so se esiste un modo efficace per farlo senza ottenere l’effetto opposto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Anch'io sbaglio qualche congiuntivo, che devo fare?


Sì?
Non lo so.
Fare esercizi? Leggere?
È questione proprio di sentire suonare bene o stridere una costruzione. Non credo che funzioni la teoria.


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che si può andare a correggere chi non sa, avendone potenzialmente i mezzi, o fare lezioni.
> Non so se esiste un modo efficace per farlo senza ottenere l’effetto opposto.


Il discorso è in effetti molto più ampio, e coinvolge anche le fake news o le pseudoverità. Da poco ho scoperto che ci sono persone che oltre allo scetticismo sui vaccini e sul complottismo delle scie chimiche non credono più nemmeno alla sfericità della terra.
Come diceva un astronomo, le persone tendono a credere a cose che forniscono facili certezze e la scienza è tutt'altro che facile, ed in continua revisione, secondo un metodo che avvicina senza mai dare risposte indiscutibili.


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì?
> Non lo so.
> Fare esercizi? Leggere?
> È questione proprio di sentire suonare bene o stridere una costruzione. Non credo che funzioni la teoria.


Eh, lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Il discorso è in effetti molto più ampio, e coinvolge anche le fake news o le pseudoverità. Da poco ho scoperto che ci sono persone che oltre allo scetticismo sui vaccini e sul complottismo delle scie chimiche non credono più nemmeno alla sfericità della terra.
> Come diceva un astronomo, le persone tendono a credere a cose che forniscono facili certezze e la scienza è tutt'altro che facile, ed in continua revisione, secondo un metodo che avvicina senza mai dare risposte indiscutibili.


Vabbè ma ci sono miliardi di persone che credono in un Dio di cui non hanno alcuna prova.
Gli psichiatri e psicoanalisti distinguono chi è sano di mente o no in base al riconoscimento culturale che viene dato alle idee e alle esperienze riferite.
Ad esempio chi dice di essere stato rapito dagli alieni viene considerato con problemi psichiatrici mentre chi ha avuto una visione della Madonna no se la sua visione si inserisce all’interno delle credenze religiose della cultura di appartenenza.
Il problema dei social è che consentono a chi è spaventato dalle scie chimiche di trovare un gruppo culturale di riferimento che gli fa percepire accettabile la sua idea e così vale per qualsiasi credenza senza alcun fondamento, perfino per l’idea che la terra sia piatta.


----------



## Foglia (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fare la pariniana :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> Credo che Antonio Di Pietro sia la prova che una persona intelligente, con irrimediabili carenze in italiano dovute alle origini e alle scuole dell’obbligo nel suo paese, possa laurearsi e avere una brillante carriera con una padronanza della lingua approssimativa.
> Ma il minimo sindacale dovrebbe essere sapere le date della scansione storica: caduta dell’impero romano, scoperta dell’America, Rivoluzione Francese, Unità di Italia, Guerre Mondiali, Rivoluzione russa, Repubblica Italiana e saper collocare alcuni eventi prima o dopo quelle date.
> Per la lingua italiana la concordanza e l’uso del congiuntivo presente e magari  la consecutio.


Ma infatti, poi ognuno ha le proprie carenze.

Per esempio, quando  [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] parlava che non sapevano l'anno di promulgazione delle leggi razziali.... Mi sono vergognata di non saperlo manco io  
Lo collocavo nel fascismo, ma nulla più.
E... Per certe cose sono davvero di una ignoranza abissale. In informatica non parliamone neanche   , a tacere il fatto (grave al giorno d'oggi) che l'inglese lo so molto poco. Per dire due lacune abissali, senza inoltrarci in materie dove l'ignoranza può essere comodamente infognata  :carneval:

Però appunto, c'è un livello minimo. Se tu pensi  (senza neanche tirare in ballo Di Pietro, scandaloso) come e' messa taluna classe per così dire dirigenziale in Italia, hai detto tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma infatti, poi ognuno ha le proprie carenze.
> 
> Per esempio, quando  @_spleen_ parlava che non sapevano l'anno di promulgazione delle leggi razziali.... Mi sono vergognata di non saperlo manco io
> Lo collocavo nel fascismo, ma nulla più.
> ...


Sicuramente non si può sapere tutto. Però se tu (tu inteso come cielo e tu ipotetico) senti parlare delle leggi razziali e non sai la data immagino o credo che sia spontaneo, soprattutto se sei online, digitare su Google e verificare e impararlo e così vale per tutto.
Per me è così.
Essere ignoranti è normale, lo siamo tutti perché non sappiamo tutto, ma è anche normale cercare di colmare l’ignoranza.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma infatti, poi ognuno ha le proprie carenze.
> 
> Per esempio, quando  @_spleen_ parlava che non sapevano l'anno di promulgazione delle *leggi razziali.*... Mi sono vergognata di non saperlo manco io
> Lo collocavo nel fascismo, ma nulla più.
> ...


Però quelli del quiz le collocavano nel ‘68. Probabilmente avevano un’idea confusa con le problematiche razziali negli Stati Uniti.


----------



## Foglia (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sicuramente non si può sapere tutto. Però se tu (tu inteso come cielo e tu ipotetico) senti parlare delle leggi razziali e non sai la data immagino o credo che sia spontaneo, soprattutto se sei online, digitare su Google e verificare e impararlo e così vale per tutto.
> Per me è così.
> Essere ignoranti è normale, lo siamo tutti perché non sappiamo tutto, ma è anche normale cercare di colmare l’ignoranza.


Infatti ho googlato e letto. Perché è una storia che mi interessa. Perché sapevo che in Italia non prese mai troppo piede questa parte della storia. E mi sono anche parzialmente ricreduta, leggendo il testo della legge. Cogliendo sfumature atte a indorarla nella forma, non certo nella sostanza. Guardando le immagini dei cartelli "negozio ariano". Roba non della Germania nazista, e non del pianeta Marte.
Non lo faccio con tutto, però.


----------



## Foglia (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però quelli del quiz le collocavano nel ‘68. Probabilmente avevano un’idea confusa con le problematiche razziali negli Stati Uniti.


Pure ora mi apri un campo dove tanto avrei, di che informarmi.
Perché l'altro problema della storia è che spesso si fermava alle guerre mondiali, e il resto era una volata.


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Ma infatti, poi ognuno ha le proprie carenze.  Per esempio, quando  [MENTION=5708]spleen[/MENTION] parlava che non sapevano l'anno di promulgazione delle leggi razziali.... Mi sono vergognata di non saperlo manco io   Lo collocavo nel fascismo, ma nulla più. E... Per certe cose sono davvero di una ignoranza abissale. In informatica non parliamone neanche   , a tacere il fatto (grave al giorno d'oggi) che l'inglese lo so molto poco. Per dire due lacune abissali, senza inoltrarci in materie dove l'ignoranza può essere comodamente infognata  :carneval:  Però appunto, c'è un livello minimo. Se tu pensi  (senza neanche tirare in ballo Di Pietro, scandaloso) come e' messa taluna classe per così dire dirigenziale in Italia, hai detto tutto.


  Capisco che non tutti si sappia quando sono state promulgate le leggi razziali, se avesse risposto però 1935 avrei capito, ma rispondere 1968 significa porle fuori contesto, non so se mi spiego, è quello il grave, significa non sapere non solo una cosa ma anche non avere la più pallida idea di una cronologia contestuale. Sono state applicate dal 1938 comunque.


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però quelli del quiz le collocavano nel ‘68. Probabilmente avevano un’idea confusa con le problematiche razziali negli Stati Uniti.


  La domanda parlava anche di regno d'Italia e di periodo fascista....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

Cielo ha detto:


> Infatti ho googlato e letto. Perché è una storia che mi interessa. Perché sapevo che in Italia non prese mai troppo piede questa parte della storia. E mi sono anche parzialmente ricreduta, leggendo il testo della legge. Cogliendo sfumature atte a indorarla nella forma, non certo nella sostanza. Guardando le immagini dei cartelli "negozio ariano". Roba non della Germania nazista, e non del pianeta Marte.
> Non lo faccio con tutto, però.


Avevo portato mia figlia undicenne e una sua amica a una bellissima mostra su La menzogna della razza ed era evidente che le leggi razziali erano state accuratamente culturalmente preparate con tutta una serie di racconti corredati da immagini che le hanno fatte accogliere con un “era ora!”


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> La domanda parlava anche di regno d'Italia e di periodo fascista....


Ma la cultura deriva più dai film che dalla scuola dove, per questioni già accennate, tutto appare come una indistinta marmellata.
E i film che affrontano argomenti storici non sono italiani.
Adesso tutti sapranno di Dunkerque (rigorosamente pronunciata all’inglese :unhappy ma di eventi italiani nulla.
Il film migliore è mai superato sull’8 settembre è Tutti a casa del ‘60!


----------



## Foglia (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Capisco che non tutti si sappia quando sono state promulgate le leggi razziali, se avesse risposto però 1935 avrei capito, ma rispondere 1968 significa porle fuori contesto, non so se mi spiego, è quello il grave, significa non sapere non solo una cosa ma anche non avere la più pallida idea di una cronologia contestuale. Sono state applicate dal 1938 comunque.


Ti ringrazio, anche perché mi hai dato lo spunto per rispolverare la storia anche del mio Liceo. Se fossi stata più attenta avrei saputo che durante le leggi razziali, pure da lì, da una scuola aperta e libera per antonomasia, studenti e insegnanti ebrei (prima integrati) se ne dovettero andare. E' un aspetto che non è stato mai troppo enfatizzato. Eppure è assai toccante.


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma la cultura deriva più dai film che dalla scuola dove, per questioni già accennate, tutto appare come una indistinta marmellata. E i film che affrontano argomenti storici non sono italiani. Adesso tutti sapranno di Dunkerque (rigorosamente pronunciata all’inglese :unhappy ma di eventi italiani nulla. Il film migliore è mai superato sull’8 settembre è Tutti a casa del ‘60!


  Ci fu qualche anno fa El Alamein. L' Oscar però ce lo hanno dato inpiegabilmente per La grande schifezza.... E' sempre però una incognita parlare di storia sapendo di essere stati dalla parte sbagliata.


----------



## Ioeimiei100rossetti (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non fare la pariniana :rotfl::carneval:
> 
> Credo che *Antonio Di Pietro sia la prova che una persona intelligente, con irrimediabili carenze in italiano dovute alle origini e alle scuole dell’obbligo nel suo paese, possa laurearsi e avere una brillante carriera con una padronanza della lingua approssimativa.*
> Ma il minimo sindacale dovrebbe essere sapere le date della scansione storica: caduta dell’impero romano, scoperta dell’America, Rivoluzione Francese, Unità di Italia, Guerre Mondiali, Rivoluzione russa, Repubblica Italiana e saper collocare alcuni eventi prima o dopo quelle date.
> Per la lingua italiana la concordanza e l’uso del congiuntivo presente e magari  la consecutio.


Per me la responsabilità della mancanza di padronanza della lingua è tutta personale, come bene dici tu nell'altro post che ti ho quotato e che vale per imparare qualcosa che non si sa, ma potrebbe essere considerata anche per una comunicazione di base fluente. A me capita di andare spesso a controllare gli accenti per esempio; non mi piace che lo scritto che mi rappresenta in quel momento abbia strafalcioni, sarebbe come girare con una patacca di olio sulla camicia. Poi ci sta che per fretta o intensità del contenuto si tralasci qualche volta di essere inappuntabili, ma che un personaggio pubblico che della comunicazione fa un mestiere non si curi per nulla o troppo poco di essere chiaro e corretto è quasi inccettabile. E Di Pietro mi è simpaticissimo; però la sua approssimazione non la tollero.



Brunetta ha detto:


> Sicuramente non si può sapere tutto. Però se tu (tu inteso come cielo e tu ipotetico) senti parlare delle leggi razziali e non sai la data immagino o credo che sia spontaneo, soprattutto se sei online, digitare su Google e verificare e impararlo e così vale per tutto.
> Per me è così.
> Essere ignoranti è normale, lo siamo tutti perché non sappiamo tutto, ma è anche normale cercare di colmare l’ignoranza.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ci fu qualche anno fa El Alamein. L' Oscar però ce lo hanno dato inpiegabilmente per *La grande schifezza.*... E' sempre però una incognita parlare di storia sapendo di essere stati dalla parte sbagliata.


su quali basi definisci così  un film che ha come minimo una fotografia e un interprete eccellenti ?
immagino i tuoi gusti personali .a questo punto ritieni di avere una preparazione in merito?


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> su quali basi definisci così  un film che ha come minimo una fotografia e un interprete eccellenti ? immagino i tuoi gusti personali .a questo punto ritieni di avere una preparazione in merito?


  Posso dire che non mi piace nè il film nè tantomeno gli interpreti o devo chiedere permesso a te? Se ho o non ho una preparazione estetica in merito lo giudichi tu? Ti piace Servillo? Come recita? Goditelo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso dire che non mi piace nè il film nè tantomeno gli interpreti o devo chiedere permesso a te? Se ho o non ho una preparazione estetica in merito lo giudichi tu? Ti piace Servillo? Come recita? Goditelo.


È un film orribilmente furbo che fellineggia per compiacere il mercato americano che ha una certa immagine dell’Italia.
Il punto più basso è stato toccato con i bambini vestiti da pretini e la bambine da suorine che corrispondono a un’idea deforme del cattolicesimo.


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È un film orribilmente furbo che fellineggia per compiacere il mercato americano che ha una certa immagine dell’Italia. Il punto più basso è stato toccato con i bambini vestiti da pretini e la bambine da suorine che corrispondono a un’idea deforme del cattolicesimo.


 Ma stai scherzando? E' un capolavoro.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando? E' un capolavoro.


E la Ferilli che fa lo strip per pagarsi le cure?
Già agli americani non far sapere che può esserci un servizio sanitario gratuito.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> *Posso dire che non mi piace nè il film nè tantomeno gli interpret*i o devo chiedere permesso a te? Se ho o non ho una preparazione estetica in merito lo giudichi tu? Ti piace Servillo? Come recita? Goditelo.


senz'altro


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma stai scherzando? E' un capolavoro.


da capolavoro a schifezza c'è forse qualche passaggio


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Posso dire che non mi piace nè il film nè tantomeno gli interpreti o devo chiedere permesso a te? Se ho o non ho una preparazione estetica in merito lo giudichi tu? Ti piace Servillo? Come recita? *Goditelo.*


scusa, poi: perché tanta veemenza?


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa, poi: perché tanta veemenza?


Ma quale veemenza.
E' logico che tra capolavoro e schifezza c'è uno spazio, la definizione  grande schifezza tra l'altro non è mia ma è ripresa, una citazione.  Salviamo la fotografia? Bene e poi cosa ci mettiamo? Le citazioni  felliniane con 30 anni di ritardo? La recitazione di Servillo che  considero persino irritante? Una sceneggiatura che scade spesso e  volentieri nella macchietta, come gli esempi che ti ha citato Brunetta?  Una atmosfera post post post post decadente? A me quel film è sembrato  il vuoto cosmico infiocchettato. Ripeto, non avertene a male, sono  opinioni strettamente personali. Anche perchè se mi chiedi quale film  italiano meriterebbe farei comunque fatica a citartene qualcuno che non  sia poco più che carino. La realtà è che il cinema è in forte crisi, in  Italia e un po dappertutto.
Comunque questo non è un 3d aperto per parlare di cinema, ce n'è uno apposito, volendo.


----------



## Minerva (12 Marzo 2018)

spleen ha detto:


> Ma quale veemenza.
> E' logico che tra capolavoro e schifezza c'è uno spazio, la definizione  grande schifezza tra l'altro non è mia ma è ripresa, una citazione.  Salviamo la fotografia? Bene e poi cosa ci mettiamo? Le citazioni  felliniane con 30 anni di ritardo? La **recitazione di Servillo che  considero persino irritante?* Una sceneggiatura che scade spesso e  volentieri nella macchietta, come gli esempi che ti ha citato Brunetta?  Una atmosfera post post post post decadente? A me quel film è sembrato  il vuoto cosmico infiocchettato. Ripeto, non avertene a male, sono  opinioni strettamente personali. Anche perchè se mi chiedi quale film  italiano meriterebbe farei comunque fatica a citartene qualcuno che non  sia poco più che carino. La realtà è che il cinema è in forte crisi, in  Italia e un po dappertutto.
> *Comunque questo non è un 3d aperto per parlare di cinema, ce n'è uno apposito, volendo.*


chiedo scusa




* credo sia decisamente quello che si voleva ottenere


----------



## spleen (12 Marzo 2018)

Minerva ha detto:


> chiedo scusa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Si, come ne -La ragazza del lago- e -le conseguenze dell'amore-.


----------

